

WorkiLeaks: How to Be a Workplace Leaker Without Getting Caught - kmfrk
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/04/workileaks/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=twitterclickthru

======
kmfrk
Can a mod strip all the social media junk in the URL? I didn't think of that
when I submitted it.

